# Which types are the most physically attractive? :)



## 4sureINTP (Aug 29, 2013)

OK, I know this topic is ridiculous. Attractive and unattractive people are found in all types. Additionally, "attractiveness" is considered subjective anyway. 

With that being said, *are there certain types that consistently appear physically attractive? Does it differ between male and female? *

All I know is that I rarely see an attractive girl of my Myers Briggs type. I know you're out there, hot female INTPs, so please don't be offended by my comment.  It's just that in my own personal experience I don't run into these girls much. It seems that most girls that I relate to as "mind mates" do not attract me physically, and girls that I do immediately identify as "hot" are never my Myers Briggs type, or a similar type to me. So this got me thinking...which types are known for the attractiveness?


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

I like 'full-figured' women with ample butts and boobs hanging to their navels. Define attractive.


----------



## 4sureINTP (Aug 29, 2013)

Solitaire U said:


> Define attractive.


Models with moderately large breasts.


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

4sureINTP said:


> Models with moderately large breasts.


Oh.

How bourgeois.


----------



## imanonmd (May 9, 2013)

I guess Se doms because they tend to put so much value on their appeareance, always grooming and enhancing their looks. My roomate is an ESTP and she wakes up every morning one hour ahead just to iron her hair, do her makeup and try endless different sets of clothes until she finds the one that looks best.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

4sureINTP said:


> Models with moderately large breasts.


You will have an hard time finding one. :tongue:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

For women, presumably the types that are more heavily numbered by women.

And larger overall, INTJ and INTP are a minority for either sex and typically unconcerned with primping so what you see is pretty raw.

l love the look a pretty INTP girl has though. Effortless and usually removed from any standard idea of beauty so you're like @[email protected]

A lot of people say ESTP men are hot, the jock thing l guess.

My question is, which type of man has the biggest eyebrows :kitteh:


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

To be honest, I can't be fucked about looks. I've been attracted to this INTJ who is quite far from what I would deem as "hot" but he had such a brilliant mind that I didn't mind it at all. It didn't work out between us (it was for the best anyway) and now I'm dating a INTJ who is really physically hot and really intelligent. 

I suppose the first requisite for dating me is to have a mind brilliant enough for me to fall in love in. Oh and some good humour that only the two of us can truly enjoy. Looks are secondary to me. So that wraps it up for INTJ. <3 

Oh and ENTJs too, ugh so charming.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Women: I like how INFPs and ENFPs I know look! Also, ISFPs and ISTPs can have this magnetic aura around them 


Men: Whoever gotz the brains


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Se and Fe doms


----------



## Hyperbole (Sep 1, 2013)

Extroverted sensors seem most stereotypically attractive.


----------



## 4sureINTP (Aug 29, 2013)

Hyperbole said:


> Extroverted sensors seem most stereotypically attractive.


That's probably right on.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Ti and Ne users that are sx/sp. Those are the hottest types.


----------



## Deductive Logic (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, that's a hard question. I mean, since I'm not sexually attracted to women(longstanding, not too sure why though....), and I have a smaller pool of people to choose from.

I suppose ISTPs for me. Not too sure why either, but there's that mechanic look that no other type seems to have. Ti/Se are just amazing functions because they work so gosh darn well together. INTJs are second choice because Ni/Te, however they're extremely rare.

ugh, my life is so strange....


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

ESTJ ,guess why ?


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

So let me get this straight - you honestly try to relate cognitive (!) functions with exterior attractiveness? Assuming we all know that what is considered attractive, even just looks, isn't really quantifiable?


Oooookay...


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

People from beta quadra,(i.e. Se/Ni + Ti/Fe). Are the best actors and make the most seductive sexy expressions. I think women who are Se-lead are hot.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

4sureINTP said:


> OK, I know this topic is ridiculous. Attractive and unattractive people are found in all types. Additionally, "attractiveness" is considered subjective anyway.
> 
> With that being said, *are there certain types that consistently appear physically attractive? Does it differ between male and female? *
> 
> All I know is that I rarely see an attractive girl of my Myers Briggs type. I know you're out there, hot female INTPs, so please don't be offended by my comment.  It's just that in my own personal experience I don't run into these girls much. It seems that most girls that I relate to as "mind mates" do not attract me physically, and girls that I do immediately identify as "hot" are never my Myers Briggs type, or a similar type to me. So this got me thinking...which types are known for the attractiveness?


Types who work out, so my guess is on the ESxP's while NT's are excluded, unless ofcourse the NT has incredibly good genes, which I guess you need to have to be such a relatively rare case of a female NT..

Although I've also noticed many Fe users to also appear physically attractive, probably because their F expresses itself in stylish long curly hair and cute smilies..

I hope that satisfies your question.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

chaoticbrain said:


> People from beta quadra,(i.e. Se/Ni + Ti/Fe). Are the best actors and make the most seductive sexy expressions. I think women who are Se-lead are hot.


If that's the case explain hot ENFP's to me please. That's right, you can't...


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

countrygirl90 said:


> ESTJ ,guess why ?


because they are so humble?


----------



## 4sureINTP (Aug 29, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> So let me get this straight - you honestly try to relate cognitive (!) functions with exterior attractiveness? Assuming we all know that what is considered attractive, even just looks, isn't really quantifiable?
> 
> 
> Oooookay...


Did you read my disclaimer?


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> Se and Fe doms


This.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

phoenixpinion said:


> If that's the case explain hot ENFP's to me please. That's right, you can't...


Lol, where did I say ENFPs can't be attractive. I think you may be taking what I said too seriously, type doesn't affect attractiveness THAT much.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

4sureINTP said:


> Did you read my disclaimer?


Yes, I actually did. Made me laugh out loud (like most of the replies) :tongue:


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

INTJs and INFJs.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> Se and Fe doms


Yeah baby! I've got lots of Se and Fe! :laughing:



FallingSlowly said:


> Yes, I actually did. Made me laugh out loud (like most of the replies) :tongue:


Yeah but... come on. Admit it. ESTP's are just hotter. :wink:
@4sureINTP - depends on nature vs nurture. How much are our functions affected by our surroundings/circumstances and how much are we born with? I'm pretty sure, my kids were born with their personalities and I doubt their looks are manipulating their personality. My daughter was born well behaved. I've parented her, but she's just naturally good at following the rules and seems to like it for reasons that I accept but don't entirely relate to. If it's more about nurture, then I know exactly why I'm an ESTP. I was a very cute/pretty kid. I got ample attention, instruction on appearances, adventure and ego fill-ups. Without the rude shocks I experienced in my teens, I might have turned into quite the spoiled little brat. If it's nurture, functions are related to the world we grow up in. How the world sees us and interacts with us, could impact our developing cognitive functions. 

Maybe it's a mix somewhere in between. In which case, I would expect there to be more commonly wide variations than patterns within types. But if you're going to pick a type that's hotter, you can't listen to that ESTJ from earlier, because it's clearly ESTP's why a wide margin. It's just a fact. And even when an ESTP isn't conventionally hot, they're still hot. It comes with the territory, you know?


----------



## Deductive Logic (Jun 19, 2013)

monemi said:


> Yeah baby! I've got lots of Se and Fe! :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESTPs are very physically attractive, but I feel as if the attraction would burn out for me because of the EXTREME Se. ESTJs are not as physically attractive, but they would last longer of Te/Si.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Introverts for women and extraverts for men. Anything else I don't think matters.


----------



## Skellonan (Jun 22, 2013)

Every single ESFJ and ESTP woman I know are usually very attractive. The ESFJ is more feminine, the ESTP more out for trying new styles etc.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

monemi said:


> Yeah but... come on. Admit it. ESTP's are just hotter. :wink:


Nah, they're just more desperate to prove it to the world :tongue:

I feel the first PerC beauty pageant coming on. Including speeches, somersaults, bad singing and lots of fake tears. Or was it fake tan?


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

phoenixpinion said:


> because they are so humble?


Nope ,because you can never get bored with an ESTJ and they are simply irresistible but they are hard to impress too.


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

Wouldn't this thread make more sense in the socionics section, at least there they have general descriptions of what a socionics type "typically" looks like. Personally I am attracted to intellect > physical appearance, brains are sexy.

I have a "natural" beauty. I don't primp and do makeup unless I am going out some place nice with my spouse. This will be pretty common with intuitive types as they are more obsessed with the future or the abstract. Sensing types will most likely be well kept in general because their focus is on the present or past.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

4sureINTP said:


> All I know is that I rarely see an attractive girl of my Myers Briggs type. I know you're out there, hot female INTPs, so please don't be offended by my comment.


Please, OP, you clearly haven't met me. I am da bomb. <3


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> Nah, they're just more desperate to prove it to the world :tongue:


I'd give you the finger but I broke in yesterday. :laughing:



FallingSlowly said:


> I feel the first PerC beauty pageant coming on. Including speeches, somersaults, bad singing and lots of fake tears. Or was it fake tan?


Do I get to dress up and do a rendition of Madonna's Material Girl? I promise to lip sing and just dance. Could we wait for my finger and bruised ribs a few days? Need to heal up a little.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Ne doms. other types lack personality colour. i dont like grey people. green people are rather dull too, despite it being my favourite colour.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

4sureINTP said:


> Models with moderately large breasts.


Now, I hope you're talking about women, here.
View attachment 82030


----------



## Redhotpengy (Jan 17, 2013)

Not to sound arrogant, but a lot of INFPS I've seen or know seem to be attractive. I once met an ENFP, and she was one the most beautiful girls I've ever seen.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

@monemi
You can flip the non-dominant bird, I won't take it personally (of course hoping you didn't break both)...

Get well soon! And get practising :kitteh:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Redhotpengy said:


> Not to sound arrogant, but a lot of INFPS I've seen or know seem to be attractive. I once met an ENFP, and she was one the most beautiful girls I've ever seen.


Oh come on! Sound arrogant. It's so much more fun!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> @_monemi_
> You can flip the non-dominant bird, I won't take it personally (of course hoping you didn't break both)...
> 
> Get well soon! And get practising :kitteh:


Typing's a bitch.


----------

